# Bootcamp Windows impossible après changement SSD



## Flo67 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Voici mon expérience suite à la panne du SSD d'un MacBook Air Mi-2013.
Pour synthétisé, j'ai un MBP mi-2015 auquel j'ai changé le SSD pour un 2 To et donc j'ai garder le SSD en réserve. 
Ma compagne a un MBA mi-2013 sur le quel le SSD à cramer. J'ai mis le SSD de mon MacBook Pro dans le MacBook Air et ré-installation MacOs sans soucis. Ayant besoin de Windows et non seulement d'une solution de virtualisation j'ai tenté de ré-installer Bootcamp mais quelque soit la version de windows X et quelques soit la clé USB 2.0 - 3.0 rien à faire l'installation freezer au premier re-démarrage. 
Au termes de l'échec de toutes mes recherches, j'ai fini par remettre ce SSD dans mon MBP et ré-installer Bootcamp. 
Cela à fonctionné du premier coup et sans soucis. Windows est fonctionnel sans anomalie. 
J'ai fini par remettre le SSD dans le MacBook Air. 
A partir de là, windows ne démarre plus (Blue Death Screen) sans que l'adaptateur réseau ethernet soit branché au démarrage. 
Avez-vous une explication ? Une idée pour ne pas être dépendant de cet adaptateur au démarrage ? 
Merci d'avance.


----------

